# Installing horizontal blinds with window above



## godma (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm trying to install horizontal blinds into a large window (approx 70" long) with faux wood blinds (pretty heavy). But my problem is I have a half circle window about it (which I'm not covering) and I don't have any drywall to hang the center mounts into. What would be the best solution to mount those center brackets in order to support the center of the blinds? Drill holes into the metal window frame? Glue them into the metal window frame? Other suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi godma

You said the lenght is 70 inches but how wide is it. If it's under 48 inches wide you don't need a center support. If it's over 48 wide then I would drill into the metal frame. Only problem with doing that is most likely will void any warranty on the windows. But if the warranty isn't a concern then go for it.


----------



## Rousella (Sep 30, 2010)

This information is a great help. I actually need some more help before deciding what to do for a siding repair. I would like to hire someone to do it for me too, if you can recommend one thanks in advance.

I saw a blog at http://sidingrepairhouston.org

It gave me some valuable ideas. I still consider second opinions. I really cannot afford to make another mistake so I really like to get more details on this before deciding what to do.

Thanks for the help in advance! =)


----------

